

Show HN: Traction.VC – Weekly Growth Tactics for Product-Focused-Entrepreneurs - jibly
http://traction.vc

======
jibly
Product focused entrepreneurs (like myself) tend to lose themselves in
building the next feature, improving the code, designing a better logo... They
forget the single most important part of their business: Growth.

Traction.VC is for those (like me) who need weekly reminders + actionable
tactics to apply that week, so you can keep growing your business (because you
have to) by having a service telling you exactly what to do that week, and
still spend your time working on the product and doing what you love.

~~~
JohnHammersley
Do you not think you'd get more traction by offering some sort of free trial,
or providing a bit more social proof as to why someone should subscribe? A
landing page plus a subscription button seems a bit....stark.

~~~
smt88
He'll get more traction once he signs up for Traction.VC and learns some great
tips.

